# does anyone on here Refurb wheels cheap



## dave 36 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have bought myself a new car nothing new but it has a few issues that need sorting so looking to get quotes on repairing my alloys as they are losing there paint and look tacky can i get any advice please or quotes and ideas


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I made a thread on DIY refurbs a while back, have a search 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 36 (Aug 29, 2011)

i would love to do it myself but i have no confidence on doing


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Shld be £60 a corner at most places for a powder coat. 

Unless there diamond tip etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't do it on the cheap! You will end up having to get them done again, don't have them wet sprayed either, do some research and you will find a good company. 
Around here we are spoiled for choice but I have used these guys and can highly recommend them. Remember you get what you pay for.

Good luck.

Alloys


----------



## dave 36 (Aug 29, 2011)

just a spray bk to silver no powder coat


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Depending on condition, I'd do a set for £120.

Realistically it'll only cost me £40 in materials and a mornings work 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Depending on condition, I'd do a set for £120.
> 
> Realistically it'll only cost me £40 in materials and a mornings work
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Powder coated?!

Where abouts are you please?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I made the mistake of going cheap, wheels looked worse!

Never again. (FYI - Fixawheel)


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

kingswood said:


> Powder coated?!
> 
> Where abouts are you please?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously not powdercoated.

If it was minor scuffs, faces painted only.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.

https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


----------



## dave 36 (Aug 29, 2011)

that sounds good but ur to far away mate but thank u for the offer


----------



## dave 36 (Aug 29, 2011)

in berkshire mate


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Kerr said:


> This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.
> 
> https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


Useful to know. Thanks.

Not many people will have tyre removal facilities though, so I guess we're starting at £30 really (unless you've just bought a second hand wheel off ebay). Could be very useful if you want to buy new tyres from places like Camskill and live in the Midlands (I'm sure they wouldn't mind putting the new tyre on rather than the old one).


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Kerr said:


> This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.
> 
> https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


Woah £30! Talk about killing the trade I charge £72 for a standard wheel and £130 to lathe a diamond cut and that's mobile smart repair prices.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Look up Lepsons they are based in Gillingham but they cover your area, you will be without your wheels for a week or so.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Kerr said:


> This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.
> 
> https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


What!?

It cost a tenner to get a tyre taken off, put back on and balanced!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.
> 
> https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


I'd seriously consider getting a set of rims shipped over to them! That's an unreal price. And let's face it, at that money, I wouldnt be too bothered about the odd imperfection.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.
> 
> https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


That's a very cheap price, wonder what the quality / finish is like ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've used them and they did a great job although the rims were in good condition before hand just a light refurb and colour change, it's 30 quid if the tyre is fitted, took around a week but I was in no hurry 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Kerr said:


> This place in Birmingham does bare wheels for only £20 a wheel.
> 
> https://www.citywheelrefurbishment.co.uk/#price-list


How are they making money at that price! I would expect to pay £45-£80 depending on the rim size.

If your paying someone wages, materials, over heads etc it doesn't add up.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The happy goat said:


> How are they making money at that price! I would expect to pay £45-£80 depending on the rim size.
> 
> If your paying someone wages, materials, over heads etc it doesn't add up.


They must be efficient at what they do.

A dealer told me they were paying £60 to have 20" wheels diamond cut, or £40 powder coated. That's half the price we pay.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I’m in Surrey and the trade price is £45 plus the vat, I can’t see how they are making money unless they are cutting a corner? I guess I should worry about it as it’s not my business.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The place in Brum looks to be a huge operation. If they have a big contract doing thousands of wheels then plus adding Joe Public almost as a side line why can't they be making money?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> The place in Brum looks to be a huge operation. If they have a big contract doing thousands of wheels then plus adding Joe Public almost as a side line why can't they be making money?


Because 20 pounds isn't much for labour, materials/consumables and basic business overheads costs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

LeeH said:


> Because 20 pounds isn't much for labour, materials/consumables and basic business overheads costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No it isn't and anyone in business will know that!

Wages and rent put to one side there are the other costs tax, pensions, machine maintenance, building maintenance safety equipment and the man at the top will want some out of that as well! I could go on and you have to make a profit out of that £20 as well.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

This https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=powder+coat+material+cost throws up some interesting information about how much it might cost to powder coat an item.

If customers are happy with the results and the reviews are genuine then why do you worry so much for how much a company wants to charge for their services?

If it is great work without complaint and you get your wheels done today and they go bust tomorrow...

If you look at their prices the real labour intensive part of wheels off, tyres off etc adds £25 to £35 to the cost more than doubling the price.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Andy from Sandy said:


> This https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=powder+coat+material+cost throws up some interesting information about how much it might cost to powder coat an item.
> 
> If customers are happy with the results and the reviews are genuine then why do you worry so much for how much a company wants to charge for their services?
> 
> ...


As I said in my previous post 'I shouldn't worry as it wasn't my business' I was pointing out how do they stay in business doing the refurbishment so cheap?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> That's a very cheap price, wonder what the quality / finish is like ?


I've had two sets done here in the past and will be taking my next set to them.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I had mine done nearly 3 years ago, they were really rough and came out about 95% perfect. I ceramic coated them before putting on the car and they've been a doddle to clean ever since.

£30 a wheel, tyre on and off... I'd use them again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

I've heard nothing but excellent things about the quality of wheels from there. They aren't a small one-man band in a shed, they are a large company in a rather significant unit/warehouse that predominantly caters to the trade market. It really isn't hard to understand how they're staying in business. Even more so when you factor in that the shop is located in an area of Birmingham with very reasonably priced rent....its not exactly Kensington!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I never been there, but if it is an automated process, you can see why any manual job (tyres off etc) doubles the cost.
They maybe do all the Jaguar/ L.R wheels and just run them over the production line.
If the result is 95% acceptable, I would use them without any doubt.
Most new wheels are not 100% perfect from close up. 
Very good price to get my winter wheels done.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For all the wheels I have had refurbished over the years none of them have been that great. They are fine, but there is numerous issues even without being too picky. 

The two sets I have had done by separate branches of The Wheel Specialist have been awful and I hear too many complaints about other branches. They aren't exactly charging £20 per wheel either!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Hey Cookeh, that is exactly where I was coming from but people seem hung up on the companies business model.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Hey Cookeh, that is exactly where I was coming from but people seem hung up on the companies business model.


I was questioning it as there is a lot of slave labour nowadays I wouldn't want to think I was using a business that was involved with these sort of practices hence the asking how they did the prices so cheap.


----------

